# TNA Turning Point



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Sunday November 15, 2009

Orlando, Florida

The Card:

The British Invasion (Brutus Magnus and Doug Williams) vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin) *Tag Team match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*

A.J. Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Daniels *3-Way match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*

Amazing Red (with Don West) vs. Homicide *Singles match for the TNA X Division Championship*​


----------

